# Stocks which can give short term return!!



## Investapedia (Sep 4, 2011)

Stocks which can give short term return!!

I am a small investor who want to make quick and small return over the period of say one month by buying and selling volatile stocks. Please share your experience may be other also get benefit from this. 

My two cents IMN, MFC, and T.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Ha, ha, this is hilarious.

There is no specific set of stocks that can give you consistent, predictable short term returns on a regular basis.
If there were, others would have found those by now.

Do you have a system or some analysis approach based on which you plan to pick the stocks?
Like any fundamental or technical factors?
Or are you planning to shoot in the dark and hoping to hit something?

It's interesting how you picked MFC and T.
Both of those gained a lot today because of various, unrelated reasons.
But consider how MFC has been an absolute dog...short term as well as long term.

Be careful what you are signing up for...more often you will end up chasing shadows i.e. you will buy after a stock has already run up and soon after you buy, it will start reverting back.

And you will make your broker very rich


----------



## Easy Does It (Sep 24, 2010)

My suggestion to you is to stay in cash which might not provide a gain but sure beats losing your money which unfortunately is most likely to happen.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

have you tried stocks trading in the pink sheets. They're volatile, unreliable, never examined by regulators, trade on rumours, when active can rise hundreds, even thousands, of percentage points in a single day.

if you google pink sheets you'll find dozens of websites. Here's one that supplies more data than most of the others:

http://www.otcmarkets.com/home

this website also looks better, imho. Almost respectable, which is comforting when one is travelling with pirates, thieves & con artists.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> They're volatile, unreliable, never examined by regulators, trade on rumours, when active can rise hundreds, even thousands, of percentage points in a single day.


This pretty much sums up the market this week, the SP500 is a giant pump and dump run by super rich criminals


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Telus volatile? With a beta of 0.27 and a yield of over 4%, I'm hardly losing sleep over it.

Here's one for you: I bet Argonaut Gold (AR) will pop about 5% in the next two days. 

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ar...-the-sp-tsx-smallcap-index-2011-09-14-1630500

Disclaimer: All predictions wrong or your money back.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

If you are looking for a highly volatile stock, I would consider a leveraged ETF. Then your gains or losses will be magnified.

You are on your own for picking one thoght.


Don't we all want to make a quick buck.


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

i recommend the casino... Baccarat... it's volatile.. and you don't have to pay taxes on the earnings...


----------



## Investapedia (Sep 4, 2011)

*My experience.....*

I appreciate your replies, I am new to this market just entered a year ago. However believe it or not based on my criteria I doubled my money in a year time. How I did it, just to share the criteria: 

1. Always invested in S&P/TSX 60 index stocks. 
2. Used standard deviation of last three month price and never bought any share having lower than 1 std dev. 
3. Bought only those stocks with net total of variation of daily price to almost zero over three months.
4. I also keep an eye on company's operating profitability but do not consider P/E, P/B, Yield and beta because my objective is to make money from short term movement in stock price which is not very much affected by ratios until there is major event. 
5. Set a level of stock price and bought only when it reached to that level and met above 4 criteria (price level setting was the tricky part).
6. Sold stock whenever got at least $1 or 3% increase which ever is higher.

I made several mistakes and learned a lot in developing above criteria. Sharing above just to know the techniques used by other small investors like me.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Argonaut said:


> Telus volatile? With a beta of 0.27 and a yield of over 4%, I'm hardly losing sleep over it.
> 
> Here's one for you: I bet Argonaut Gold (AR) will pop about 5% in the next two days.
> 
> ...


Don't know about AR, but PM should go up , _Phillip Morris International (PM) has raised its annual dividend payout from $2.56 to $3.08_ it's more than 20% increase


----------

